# Home made release trainer.



## Mexibilly1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm looking to build a release trainer like the Saunders one. I just picked up my first back tension and don't want to be that guy who punched himself in the face. So I rather build a release trainer than spend $80. I got a few ideas on how to go about doing this with 2" and 1" pvc and exercise/rehab band. Just seeing if anyone has made one similar rather the the simple rope trainer I see. Thanks.


----------



## hauser88 (Sep 10, 2014)

I use a pice of rope with a bowline on the end (loop) and a sliding hitch for my thumb. Basically im putting the loop around my thumb adjust it to my draw length, then make it a tad bit smaller so when i draw I'm creating tension on the line. When i release my front arm acts like that stupid gimic they try to sell helped me a lot. 

Work on you form with grip and torque when you shoot, to many things going on to work at them all at once. Know your release and find your spot then i found it got rid of the rest of my problems, if you would like a picture ill put one up.


----------



## Mexibilly1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pictures of everyone's DIY trainer would be great thanks.


----------



## AzizaVFR (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the trainer I made for my wife while sizing new students for compound shooting. This unit allows the draw distance to be adjusted between 21-30.5 inches and compensates for a 0.5" D-loop. 





To get the proper sizing with whatever release the student wants to use and anchor point, it is adjusted with the thumbscrew to the appropriate 0.5" increment, attach the release aid, and come to full draw. The rear piece with the loop material contains a spring allowing for 0.5" of stretch. The best starting length should have the spring compress the 1/2". If the anchor point is reached before the spring is compressed, the length is too long. If anchor is not reached and the spring is at full compression, the length is too short.



The handle is the same shape as a PSE Phenom SD, with the aluminum shaft at the same height as the berger hole above the handle radius. I added a laser pointer to the top for holding and float training. To simulate the weight of a loaded bow, I tie a 10lbs sand-filled kettlebell to the bottom with some 550 cord for resistance.



Anytime I want to try a different release and see how much movement there is through the shot process, I turn on the laser and aim at a 2" circle at 10 yards away.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice one.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

AzizaVFR said:


> Here is the trainer I made for my wife while sizing new students for compound shooting. This unit allows the draw distance to be adjusted between 21-30.5 inches and compensates for a 0.5" D-loop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how much would you charge to make one of these?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
That design is very nice. Nice build.
I have always wondered where Saunders got there Idea.[ Later


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

More complicated than it has to be...Just drill a couple of holes in an old grip, thread a no-stretch rope through, and tie knots to adjust the length. That gives you a "static" trainer


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

For a "dynamic" trainer, just tie in a couple of heavy rubber bands or surgical tubing or something like that.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

How can it work without any Duct Tape or Bailing Wire???


----------



## jlsmith1000 (Nov 11, 2014)

I used a bunji cord, a foot of broom handle and a D-Loop.


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Now I know what I can do with all those Mathews wood grips. :wink:


----------

